
Show HN: Form Capital, a seed fund offering design sprints with each investment - bobbygoodlatte
http://formcapital.com
======
kanobo
Suggestions on the website itself:

\- The case studies should have before/after analysis of what the design
sprints actually achieved. Or at least have photos of your design sprints.

\- The site looks cool and I like the animated paint thing... but since it's a
design-focused org I think it should be much better designed. It has
hierarchical and navigational issues — I didn't understand where the sections
end and start on first view and the density of information is so sparse.

~~~
bobbygoodlatte
Helpful feedback. Thanks!

